#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άλλες εργασίες >  > > >  >  >  Πίνακας κατανομής χιλιοστών σε πολυκατοικίες

## rene

Συνάδελφοι γειά σας!Μήπςσ ξέρει κανείς από πίνακες κατανομής χιλιοστών?υπάρχει κανένα excel?Παλαιότερα είχα βγάλει ένα πίνακα αλλά από πρόγραμμα του εμπορίου δοκιμαστικό, μήπως έχει κανένας κάποιο προγραμματάκι?θα τον ευγνωμονούσα αν το ανέβαζε.

----------


## Xάρης

Δες *ΑΥΤΟ* το excel κι *ΑΥΤΟ* το θέμα.

----------


## annie s

καλημέρα.
Πολύ καλή δουλειά, Χάρη. Οι νέοι και άμαθοι στις συστάσεις σε ευχαριστούν!
Ψάχνω για κάποιο post σε σχέση με συστάσεις και ρολόγια, αλλά δε βρίσκω κάτι.
Θέλω να σε ρωτήσω (ρητορικά), αν ξέρεις. Στον πίνακα που έχεις φτιάξει, πόσα ρολόγια ΔΕΗ αντιστοιχούν? 7? 
Έχω κάποιες αποθήκες στο υπόγειο μιας πολυκατοικίας. Για τους λόγους που αναφέρει ο zavi στο post του (καθώς συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί του), τους έβαλα χιλιοστά. Σημείωσα όμως και στις παρατηρήσεις ότι ανήκουν σε κάποια από τα διαμερίσματα (για να έχουν την ευελιξία οι ιδιοκτήτες να τις πουλήσουν). Στη ΔΕΗ όμως, μου ζήτησαν παραπάνω ρολόγια από τα προβλεπόμενα (δε χωρούν τώρα οι έξτρα μετρητές), ακριβώς λόγω των χιλιοστών των αποθηκών, με αποτέλεσμα ο πελάτης που προς το παρόν του ανήκουν όλα, να ωρύεται και να να θέλει να αλλάξουμε σύσταση. Πρέπει από τώρα να βάλω ρολόγια για τις αποθήκες που ΘΑ / ΙΣΩΣ πουληθούν  στο μέλλον? με καλύπτει κάποια διάταξη?

ευχαριστώ εσένα και το ιστολόγιο, που βάζει τάξη στο χάος!
annie s

----------


## Xάρης

Μετρητές θα βάλεις σε όσες οριζόντιες ιδιοκτησίες θέλεις. Τα παρακολουθήματα δεν έχουν ξεχωριστό μετρητή.
Αν σου ζητούν ανεξάρτητο μετρητή για μια αποθήκη καθότι ξεχωριστή οριζόντια ιδιοκτησία, λογικό, απλώς δεν κάνεις αίτηση για ηλεκτροδότηση της αποθήκης.
Αν ο ιδιοκτήτης θέλει ρεύμα στην αποθήκη χωρίς ξεχωριστό μετρητή, είναι δικό του θέμα το πώς θα την ηλεκτροδοτήσει.

----------

annie s

----------

